# Waze and new ride notifications.



## SuperCraig (Nov 10, 2019)

I’m a new driver, but searched and didn’t see anything about this. The problem I’m having is that when I use Waze while on a ride- when a new ride request comes in it makes NO notification sound. So for me to see them I have to be looking at my phone screen (not safe) at the exact moment a new request comes in. As a result I’ve missed a bunch of new requests and my acceptance rate sucks. Until I can get this figured out I‘m using the Uber navigation (which I don’t like nearly as much).

Can someone here help me troubleshoot this issue? Or tell me how to get help/support?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

SuperCraig said:


> I'm a new driver, but searched and didn't see anything about this. The problem I'm having is that when I use Waze while on a ride- when a new ride request comes in it makes NO notification sound. So for me to see them I have to be looking at my phone screen (not safe) at the exact moment a new request comes in. As a result I've missed a bunch of new requests and my acceptance rate sucks. Until I can get this figured out I'm using the Uber navigation (which I don't like nearly as much).
> 
> Can someone here help me troubleshoot this issue? Or tell me how to get help/support?


Perhaps a permissions issue. 
Have you tried settings, notifications, "allow" notifications?


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

Iphone or android?


----------



## SuperCraig (Nov 10, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Perhaps a permissions issue.
> Have you tried settings, notifications, "allow" notifications?


Yes. I have double checked that for both Waze and Uber apps. I DO get a notification- as in a banner pops up, but there is no sound. Which makes it pretty useless.



DriverRI said:


> Iphone or android?


IPhone XS


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SuperCraig said:


> The problem I'm having is that when I use Waze while on a ride- when a new ride request comes in it makes NO notification sound.


When using Waze, here's what you need to do with iPhone:
Open your Waze app and select any destination. Be prepared to immediately press the iPhone volume increase button to turn up the volume when the app starts to speak directions. You only get a few seconds to do this. This will crank up the volume sounds for you regarding the Waze app.


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> When using Waze, here's what you need to do with iPhone:
> Open your Waze app and select any destination. Be prepared to immediately press the iPhone volume increase button to turn up the volume when the app starts to speak directions. You only get a few seconds to do this. This will crank up the volume sounds for you regarding the Waze app.


Yes, try this.

Are you getting other notifications sounds such as text messages while using waze or is it only uber that doesn't make a sound?


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

SuperCraig said:


> As a result I've missed a bunch of new requests and my acceptance rate sucks.


Until you figure out what the issue is, as soon as you accept a ride, go offline. This way you will not receive any new ride requests. Then when you drop off the pax, go online.


----------



## SuperCraig (Nov 10, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> When using Waze, here's what you need to do with iPhone:
> Open your Waze app and select any destination. Be prepared to immediately press the iPhone volume increase button to turn up the volume when the app starts to speak directions. You only get a few seconds to do this. This will crank up the volume sounds for you regarding the Waze app.


That's a great suggestion/reminder. Thank you. Unfortunarely it's not a volume issue- I've got sound set for "alerts only" and can hear those just fine. But I appreciate the suggestion as that totally could have been the issue.



SuperBot said:


> Until you figure out what the issue is, as soon as you accept a ride, go offline. This way you will not receive any new ride requests. Then when you drop off the pax, go online.


That's really great coaching. For me it's a toss up of the value of using Waze and the value of being matched with the next ride during my current one. For now- I've chosen to just use the Uber navigation so I don't miss any new rides. But I'm grateful you took the time to suggest that!

One very basic troubleshooting step I have not yet tried, but given the responses here (I really was hoping it was a basic setting I was missing, which I was hoping someone could tell me- but it seems to be deeper than that) is to delete both apps off my phone and then re-install them. I'll post again once I've tried that.


----------



## SuperCraig (Nov 10, 2019)

Well. That did the trick. i logged out of both apps. Uninstalled both apps. Re-started my phone. Downloaded both apps again. Signed into each. Re-started my phone again- and sure enough now along with the visual notification I get the unmistakable Uber requests audible alert as well. So I can use Waze as my navigation now. Sweet!


----------

